# Allis 7080 on a hesston 4900



## Woody426 (Jun 3, 2019)

Looking at getting a hesston 4900 or 4910 next year and was woundering if a allis 7080 would run it. I have a ih 1066 right now but I want something with a cab for balling.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

7080 will power that baler no problem. Pulling it without the tail wagging the dog is another question.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I am not familiar with the Allis tractors, but I know the 1066 well enough. Pulled a 2x3 big square with a 1066 for some years. A 1066 is half enough tractor for a 4900/10.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

What did we figure on that other thread? 23000 lb tractor to pull 3*4 4*4?


----------



## Woody426 (Jun 3, 2019)

It will be pulling it on flat ground and mostly on one piece of property so not much road travel.


----------



## Woody426 (Jun 3, 2019)

Just looking for something for around 10k that would run it. Maybe a 8430 or 8630 cheap be reall nice to find a 8550 cheap down here


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

There are some guys close to me that pulled 4x4 balers with IH 1466 tractors with duels. The one farm actually had duels on the baler because of the steep side hills. Not saying it is smart but the one farm still does it.


----------

